# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  besplatan program za mame s bebama

## diana66

Čitala sam u Mamama i bebama da dr Marton i prof Gruden imaju predavanje i rade besplatan program za mame s malim bebama i za trudnice za zdravlje, emocijonalno i fizičko, nakon poroda, vježbe...navodno je to ovu subotu u 15h, da li netko zna nešto više o tome? o čemu se radi
Hvala puno...

----------


## gorka

ovdje pise da se moras prije najaviti zbog ogranicenih mjesta, pa nazovi i pitaj  :Wink:

----------

